# Ristrettos



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

Lets say that a standard double is 14g coffee extracted with a ratio of 1.6 into 22.4g espresso over 25 seconds.

What is a ristretto? I know the espresso volume is less, but do you tighten the grind to get less coffee in the same amount of time? Or leave the grind the same and simply cut it short?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fluffles said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lets say that a standard double is 14g coffee extracted with a ratio of 1.6 into 22.4g espresso over 25 seconds.
> 
> What is a ristretto? I know the espresso volume is less, but do you tighten the grind to get less coffee in the same amount of time? Or leave the grind the same and simply cut it short?


A 1:1.6 is borderline ristretto to me

It's been know for Cafes tend to pull the shot earlier ,mas they dint always have the time or capacity to redial a coffee in a ristretto .

Otherwise I'd tighten the grind to achieve one....


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks! The one thing the table doesn't have is time.

double espresso - 16g into 32g espresso, lets say over 25 seconds.

double ristretto - 16g into 16g espresso, also over 25 seconds?

How about a single?

single espresso - 7g into 14g espresso, over how long? 25 seconds? 12.5 seconds?

I realise a lot of this comes down to personal taste, but I'm interested in a starting point.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

25-35 seconds nominally for an extraction ( not saying ristretto or normale etc here ) use taste as your arbiter as opposed to one second here or there're

There is a danger of getting hung up on " terms" or what drinks are called by someone as opposed to the result in the cup and the brew ratio you used to achieve it and therefore replicate it .

If 16 g into 32 g over 40 seconds tastes brilliant it doesn't matter what it's called ( double ristretto or normale ) , just that you can repeat it again

I'd stick with double basket for now until you have the knack

Re dialling in for singles will be a pain


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Although it's been known to have tasty 40-50 second extractions too.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've pulled Ristretto's at closer to 1:1 i.e. 18g in 19g out. Raves Jampit

I've found some beans it really suits ristretto's and others taste horrendous.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Problem with ristrettos is that they are usually borderline under extracted with speciality coffee. I only drop below a 2:1 ratio if the roast requires it, although I know that some prefer shorter more syrupy shots.

JP


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I find I tend to pull shots at the border of espresso and lungo on that chart (bearing in mind the tolerances - it's not an exact thing) - something like 16g in for 38g out, split across two cups for two singles. I like the flavour but YMMV.

This morning it was a 50 sec pour. These can be good, but this one wasn't!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I "think" i recall reading on here an explanation of the shot and that different parts of the extraction, provide different characteristics to the shot.

Of course this may be a senior moment in my memory.

Ian


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

fluffles said:


> ...do you tighten the grind to get less coffee in the same amount of time? Or leave the grind the same and simply cut it short?


You can either grind finer or use a lower pump pressure if your machine has pressure profiling.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> I "think" i recall reading on here an explanation of the shot and that different parts of the extraction, provide different characteristics to the shot.
> 
> Of course this may be a senior moment in my memory.
> 
> Ian


try giving this a go ....


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Martin, there's still hope for me yet









Ian


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

You'll never get anybody agree on such a thing. People don't even agree on what a cappuccino should be! I go 17g coffee for 34g doppio, taking around 25 seconds. For the ristretto in my flat white I go 17g but extract for 17 seconds. If your machine is programmed by dose, just add more grinds to restrict ("ristretto" means "restricted") the flow.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Epic_Espresso said:


> You'll never get anybody agree on such a thing. People don't even agree on what a cappuccino should be! I go 17g coffee for 34g doppio, taking around 25 seconds. For the ristretto in my flat white I go 17g but extract for 17 seconds. If your machine is programmed by dose, just add more grinds to restrict ("ristretto" means "restricted") the flow.


Possibly not..agree that is









Personally i dont name the drink i make , i brew by ratio , if you want that ratio to nominally have a name , then this isnt a bad starting place.

As long as it's called tasty its doesnt matter

Once again credit To Andy Schecter for this ....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Possibly not..
> 
> Personallyl i dont name the drink i make , i brew by ratio , if you want that ratio to nominally have a name


This is all getting a bit surreal now...can I call my drink Bruce?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> This is all getting a bit surreal now...can I call my drink Bruce?


If you want to.....

Just dont call me Shirley...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Ristretto = what I'm increasingly served with after ordering an Espresso. Usually send it back with an explanation.....aaargh !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> Ristretto = what I'm increasingly served with after ordering an Espresso. Usually send it back with an explanation.....aaargh !


That you would like it called Bruce.....?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

oie_WTXGoSi6NHor by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I call my coffee with milk drink Arthur.

(And if you get that joke I call you old  )


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

ridland said:


> I call my coffee with milk drink Arthur.
> 
> (And if you get that joke I call you old  )


As in...

Arthur (1981) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082031/

??


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Think George Harrison and The Beatles.


----------

